# Brewing The Colga



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got hold of some of Hasbean's Esmeralda Colga geisha, a simply awesome coffee.

as its £17 for a 250g bag i though i'd share my brewing technique to give it the treatment it deserves,

take 15g of beans, coarsely ground just between filer and cafetiere

preheat your pourover cone and filter paper by flushing through with hot water

pour grinds in to the cone

place cone on top of your cup and on to the scales.

pre heat pouring jug with hot water

with fresh hot water, pour 30-40ml in to the grinds to allow it to bloom, stir gently.

top up with hot water regularly to to level of the bloom.

stop when scales read 200g.

stir gently

drink!

the topping up gently keeps the temp of the slurry up and aids extraction, and although the ratio seems high, the extraction is balanced and sweet with a light mouth feel.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Certainly a great coffee

I have been using 13g for 200mls and a 2m15s extraction with 93c water (about 86c slurry temp) and getting an extraction of 18.2%

I'll give it a go at 15g next week too

Thanks for sharing


----------

